# Allnet All 6260 WEB Server einrichten



## oLde (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe von einem guten Freund einen Server bekommen und soll gucken ob ich ihn bei mir ans laufen bekomme, jedoch klappt das noch nicht so ganz.

Es handelt sich um den Server hier:

*All6260
Giga 802.Sata Storage*






Leider bietet allnet.de nicht viel Informationen auf Ihrer Homepage, die mir dabei helfen, den Server online zu bekommen, daher wollte ich hier nochmal fragen.

Hier ist noch ein Screen vom Webinterface

Bei *dyndns.com* habe ich mich auch schon angemeldet jedoch weiß ich nicht so recht welche IP ich angeben soll.

Im D-Link Webinterface habe ich die dyndns.com Daten auch eingetragen.

*Was nun?*
Was muss ich machen damit der Server im Internet erreichbar ist?
Es klappt einfach nicht...

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Gruß olde


----------



## mäks (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,


du musst bei dyndns die IP Adresse angeben mit der du im Internet surfst.



Private Adresse:

Die Adresse die du im Lan hast (Bspl. 192.168.0.4, 172.16....)

öffentliche Adresse:

Die Adresse mit der du im Internet geroutet und identifiziert wirst.

Weitere Infos findest du in Wikipedia.


So hab ich dass damals bei meinem Webserver gemacht.


lg Maks


----------

